# Massey Harris Australia



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi all, from Victoria Australia, my name is Dave and I have been restoring bikes for a while.

Recently I was gifted 4 Massey Harris - Models 6,7,18,102 and have started the restoration process. The Model 6 is the first as it is the most complete and in pretty good condition - no wheels.

I will post my progress and hope to both provide and seek information and assistance during this process.

The Model 7 - 1899 Special Racer will end up in my private museum of Melbourne to Warrnambool racing bikes from 1895 to 2021, to date I have representative bikes from 1897 to 2011, several are actual winner bikes, other period correct representations. This is a personal project and funded by myself as a hobby, I am retired and plan to stay that way.

Please find accompanying a few photos of the bikes as I removed them from the pile being cleaned out of a bicycle workshop which closed about 50 years ago.

My though would be to post each restoration on a separate thread, would this work?

Firstly if anyone has a catalogue with an 18 or 102 a copy or direction to it would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow! Very cool projects, and welcome to the Cabe David! Would like to thank you also for being a historian.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi David

 I have 2   1890,s x1900 rear hubs for sale in the for sale site.Check it out . PM me if interested. I also have a reprint of a 1905-6 Massey Harris catalogue from down under Shows model 15 to 17 but not 18. I did have a Model 18 Massey Harris bicycle some years ago it went to the US. I can give you the owners name if you like. I bought that bike from Sterpa In The Czech. Republic. it was a nice original paint bike


----------



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

bikerbluz said:


> Wow! Very cool projects, and welcome to the Cabe David! Would like to thank you also for being a historian.



just trying to preserve it


----------



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

David Brown said:


> Hi David
> 
> I have 2   1890,s x1900 rear hubs for sale in the for sale site.Check it out . PM me if interested. I also have a reprint of a 1905-6 Massey Harris catalogue from down under Shows model 15 to 17 but not 18. I did have a Model 18 Massey Harris bicycle some years ago it went to the US. I can give you the owners name if you like. I bought that bike from Sterpa In The Czech. Republic. it was a nice original paint bike



Hi David, thanks, will check you sale post out, my understanding is most MS Models sent to Australia were supplied with Westwoods, I have one 1899 Rear, but not found a front as yet. I did pick up some more wheels today but havent had time to look them over, A copy of the 1905 catalogue would be great to help id some other these wheels and see if they match the 18 and 102. Appreciate contact details of owner of the 18.


----------



## David Brown (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi David
 I sent you a PM


----------



## locomotion (Jul 15, 2021)

hello David,
looking forward to reading the post as the bikes are restored
will have this post on "watch"
thanks for sharing

also, you might want to contact Paul Watson in Australia. He is very knowledgeable on Massey bikes and he also reproduces parts and seats
here is a link to his seats ..... some of the best reproductions that I have seen








						Sold - Replica TOC Troxel racer saddle | Archive (sold)
					

Hi, I make some replicas of TOC American saddles. Made by hand and hand stitched this is a lot of work!  Original saddles are nice, but you could spend a long time looking. Plus original saddles are often too fragile to ride around on.  This listing is for a replica TOC Troxel racer saddle in...




					thecabe.com


----------



## locomotion (Jul 15, 2021)

could you please share pictures of all (4) badges? would love to see them


----------



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

locomotion said:


> could you please share pictures of all (4) badges? would love to see them


----------



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

A few photos, my comments in photo are only based on info I had to hand, the pile is where 2 of them cane from.


----------



## David Francis (Jul 15, 2021)

locomotion said:


> hello David, "bicyclecollector" from the VintageCCM site
> looking forward to reading the post as the bikes are restored
> will have this post on "watch"
> thanks for sharing
> ...



Thanks, I know Paul, he is a great help and his work is amazing, i will need his help for sure.


----------



## ditchpig (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello Dave from Kryn in Victoria, B.C. congrats for sure on finding/saving
those Masseys. I have a later Massey '30s looking forward to your progress.


----------



## masseydave (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi, I am also in Australia and I have a model 18 but mine has rear suspension. Could you send me some more photos of yours? thanks Dave


----------



## Terwog (Apr 8, 2022)

David Francis said:


> Hi all, from Victoria Australia, my name is Dave and I have been restoring bikes for a while.
> 
> Recently I was gifted 4 Massey Harris - Models 6,7,18,102 and have started the restoration process. The Model 6 is the first as it is the most complete and in pretty good condition - no wheels.
> 
> ...



Hi David….my friend has a model 6 serial #13925…..is this bike a touring or racing bike? Any other useful info…would you like a photo I could snap one for you…terry


----------

